# Has anybody water cured before?



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 7, 2021)

Been reading about it and it sounds interesting. Has anyone done it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Yep, cleans the bud and makes it taste and smell less
I would not do it unless you have too.
Or maybe that is what you want?


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 8, 2021)

Might try to clean up some buds. have times the smell isn’t the best thing to have. Will try and post results


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

All you need to do is get them under water (I have used large mason jars.
Important note. Make sure you use tempered water (not hot or very cold or Glands could be washed away too_)rise the water everyday carefully and do not shake jars. Do the rinse everyday until the water comes out almost clear. At first it will be dirty , you will see 
Good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Whats the purpose of water cure?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats the purpose of water cure?


Cleans the weed if full of shhit and stuff, most times I did it due to a bad taste , once I sprayed buds late with neem  NO BUANO .
The water cure fixed it, took all flavor and smell left the high.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't recommend unless the weed tastes really bad.
Whats the point of smoking tasteless herb


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I don't recommend unless the weed tastes really bad.
> Whats the point of smoking tasteless herb


 Getting high and no one knows.


----------

